# Cystoscopy with barbotage



## sesing

Would a barbotage urine sample done at the same time as cystoscopy ever be coded separately?  The documentation states "a barbotage urine sample was obtained and sent for cytology. The cystoscope was removed."

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## svt96cobra

The "barbatoge technique" refers to a bladder washing. It is the method they use to obtain the sample. Our physicians do this periodically and we code it as 52000 for the cysto and 51700-59 for the barbatoge. We have documentation from the American Board of Urology about this. They found it "satisfactory" for our physicians to bill this way. We never had any problems until recently, now the insurance companies are asking for notes before they pay the 51700. Hope this helps!

Brandy


----------



## sesing

Thank you for your help - I'll give it a try!


----------



## auburnlady7

*Barbotage Washing with Cystoscopy*

I have not been able to locate any supporting documentation to show unbundling of 51700 from 52000 when barbotage is performed for cell washing.  Does anyone have documenation?  I need to be able to provide this to our coding department.  Thanks in advance


----------



## ckkohler

*Unbundling Barbotage from Cystoscopy*

Has anyone gotten any official documentation on this matter?  I have a case I'm holding for anything substantiating that barbotage can be unbundled from a cystoscopy.  I did PM the gal who said she received documentation from the American Board of Urologists...but, have not had an response yet.  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## lcole7465

I'm getting the same denial for 51700-59 as inclusive to 52000. Does anyone have any input on this??

Thanks


----------

